# The 2011 wicKED weeKEnD Halloween party pictures.



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice decorations and like the lighting! looks like a great party!


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

Looks like the party was a blast! The food looked awesome. I love the idea of the witches' warts aka fried pickles. Yum!


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I love the lighting and the kitty litter cake is awesomely GROSS!! I don't think I could even go near that  I love the extra touches of the picture of your kitty "making the cake" and the mummified cat. Did people actually eat it?


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Jezebel82 said:


> I love the lighting and the kitty litter cake is awesomely GROSS!! I don't think I could even go near that  I love the extra touches of the picture of your kitty "making the cake" and the mummified cat. Did people actually eat it?


They actually did. A local school teacher who was attending said, "WOW this cat stuff is good once you get past the look!". It really is tasty.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

GREAT pics! Everything looks perfectly creepy!  I made a kitty littler cake also - about 1/3 of it was eaten (mostly only because my boyfriend forced people "she worked hard on all of this stuff, you have to at least try it") HA HA HA!! I had some and my son loved it. Came out pretty tasty. I used Nutella hazlenut chocolate spread for the "poop". Added a yummy touch. What WAS your brain and worms? Some sort of Jell-O I'm assuming??


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

jakiedoodle said:


> GREAT pics! Everything looks perfectly creepy!  I made a kitty littler cake also - about 1/3 of it was eaten (mostly only because my boyfriend forced people "she worked hard on all of this stuff, you have to at least try it") HA HA HA!! I had some and my son loved it. Came out pretty tasty. I used Nutella hazlenut chocolate spread for the "poop". Added a yummy touch. What WAS your brain and worms? Some sort of Jell-O I'm assuming??


The brain was peach jello and creme. The worms were strawberry jello, milk and green food coloring. I used flexi straws for the worm molds and the brain mold was free from Kraft.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

well it looks amazing - anyone eat it? I'm not much of a Jell-O fan, but it sounds awesome! And looked WAY cool


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

jakiedoodle said:


> well it looks amazing - anyone eat it? I'm not much of a Jell-O fan, but it sounds awesome! And looked WAY cool


They devoured it. The peach and creme was tasty and I think people liked eating the worms for fun.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Looks like you guys had a great time wicKED! I am really loving the way you use your lighting throughout the party.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

The lighting was great! Looked very lively!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I absolutely loved, loved ,loved your pictures! Loved your decorations. The party looked like it was such fun! The food was great too! Now why can't I live close enough to someone like you guys so I could try & get invited!!lol


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Great decor and pics. Love the 'embalming drink' server- did you buy that or create it??


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Muffy said:


> I absolutely loved, loved ,loved your pictures! Loved your decorations. The party looked like it was such fun! The food was great too! Now why can't I live close enough to someone like you guys so I could try & get invited!!lol


I know right! True Halloween nuts live too far apart!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

The Server was 90% off at Spencer's. I got it for 7 bucks.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Your party looked awesome and looks like your friends had alot to enjoy! I love the use of lighting and loved your creepy contact lenses! I tried to upload an album also to share, but having technical difficulties doing so! Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

marigolddesigns said:


> Your party looked awesome and looks like your friends had alot to enjoy! I love the use of lighting and loved your creepy contact lenses! I tried to upload an album also to share, but having technical difficulties doing so! Thanks for sharing your pics!


Thank you! I appreciate it. Let me know if you get it uploaded, I would love to see it.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it. Let me know if you get it uploaded, I would love to see it.



Ok, got them uploaded...! Thanks for checking them out!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

marigolddesigns said:


> Ok, got them uploaded...! Thanks for checking them out!


I liked the headless corpse and the mantle decorations. The Walmart zombies gave me a chuckle. Looks like an awesome party! You got some snow looks like.


----------

